# Is my HTIB system unsafe?



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Hello there.

I have one of those lower end Home-Theater-in-a-Box type systems (Durabrand HT-3918) that I currently use for TV and computer audio.

Not too long ago, I noticed the top of the subwoofer (where everything is connected to) was getting really dusty, so I took the nearest thing I had (a sock as I am in a college dorm that gets very dusty) and dusted the top off. But as I was doing that, the system started making strange noises. The first thing it did was make some sort of electronic "whoosh" sound and the audio quality became really crappy. If I tried to change the input via the remote, the speakers then started making a loud buzzing noise and the LED on the front of the subwoofer turned red. Because of this, I am seriously thinking about disconnecting the unit out of fear of safety.

Do you know what this would be caused by, and whether or not if my HTIB can be used any further without worry of it blowing up or something? The only thing I could think of is that when I was cleaning off the top of the unit with a sock, static electricity somehow affected the internals of the unit causing it to go crazy.

Any answer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

music_beans said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I have one of those lower end Home-Theater-in-a-Box type systems (Durabrand HT-3918) that I currently use for TV and computer audio.
> 
> ...


Unplug it for a while and then plug it back in, if it works don't worry about it, if it's not working anyway you might as well unplug it to be sure.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

If it's a cheap Home theater in a Box; it may have speaker wires runing to the sub instead of a rca style connection. check to make sure they aren't touching eachother as everything you described can be caused by a simple short.

I say this as you stated that this happened while and maybe even after you "touched"/"cleaned" the sub.

Next time use a rag, as I'd get pissy too if you rubbed me the wrong way and with a "sock" to boot :lol:


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> If it's a cheap Home theater in a Box; it may have speaker wires runing to the sub instead of a rca style connection. check to make sure they aren't touching eachother as everything you described can be caused by a simple short.
> 
> I say this as you stated that this happened while and maybe even after you "touched"/"cleaned" the sub.
> 
> Next time use a rag, as I'd get pissy too if you rubbed me the wrong way and with a "sock" to boot :lol:


Well, I didn't have a rag with me at the time though, so I just used what I had at hand.  Though I will use a rag next time though.

The system did do the same thing when I rubbed the top with my bare hand as well. That makes me think it could just be static electricity at work. I almost forgot to mention that the system does return to normal working order after the main power switch is turned off and back on again.

And, I made sure there were no shorts in the wires leading to the subwoofer.


----------

